# Analogue photo color correction questions



## ely (Sep 28, 2013)

hey,
I'm working with an enlarger to print photos @ 8'10. I had the enlarger set to y 50 m 50 c 0 (which is the recommended setting for my enlarger). My image was a bit overly yellow so I changed the settings to 60 60 0. Even with the additional colors, I had the same problem - the photo looked exactly the same. I tried several different settings (both above and bellow the 50 50 0 recommendation), but over time my prints came out more, and more yellow, and red regardless of the setting. At this point, the photo comes out yellow and red with no blue at all, even when my settings are 50 50 0. 

There are no filters in, and the paper is new - I created a contact print which looks perfectly normal - in fact the colors look very nice on the contact print

Is there any reason particularly that this might be happening? Is there something I should try? Am I messing up the settings somehow and not realising it?

Thanks! :heart:


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 30, 2013)

First thing to remember when printing a color negative and I assume RA-4 paper and chem??? Everything is backwards. Dialing in more yellow makes the print blue.

To take out yellow you add only yellow, do not move the other dial. Adding yellow, makes print more blue. Subtract yellow, makes photo more yellow. Same goes for Magenta and green, adding more magenta, makes print more green.
Then for red or cyan. Adding equal amounts of yellow and magenta yields more cyan, subtracting more yellow/magenta makes the print more red.


Look here for more info and color chart.....
 DIY Colour Darkroom


----------

